# Sendmail



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

Comment on fait pour activer sendmail et qu'il marche correctement, j'ai suivi différent tutoriaux (seriot.ch, macosxhints.com, oreilly) je fais exactement les manips je reboot et mon mac fait six heures pour démarrer en restant coincé sur l'activation de sendmail...ds le log mail.log j'ai l'erreur suivante:

Apr 15 18:46:04 localhost sendmail[15897]: My unqualified host name (localhost) unknown; sleeping for retry

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner un coup de main, le but étant de pouvoir envoyer des mails avec des pages en php


----------



## Einbert (17 Juin 2002)

Plus qu'à attendre que Florent arrive...c'est devenu un spécialiste en la matière. Et je crois qu'il en a bien chié d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Mais sans plus attendre, voici Florent, le sendmailer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

En fait je crois que cela marche, parce que je peux faire un telnet sur le port 25, mais je trouve que c'est hyper lent, je veux dire je fais ma page j'envoie le formulaire et il lui faut 1 minutes pour envoyer le mail alors que chez mon hebergeur c'est l'affaire de 2 seconde


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (18 Juin 2002)

Salut Simon,

Tu as bien mis un hostname valable dans /etc/hostconfig ?

Si tu n'en as pas, il est facile de t'en faire un sur dyndns.org.


----------



## simon (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nicolas Seriot:
*Salut Simon,

Tu as bien mis un hostname valable dans /etc/hostconfig ?

Si tu n'en as pas, il est facile de t'en faire un sur dyndns.org.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est peut-être là le problème


----------



## clampin (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nicolas Seriot:
*Salut Simon,

Tu as bien mis un hostname valable dans /etc/hostconfig ?

Si tu n'en as pas, il est facile de t'en faire un sur dyndns.org.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi j'ai un compte chez dyndns qui fonctionne bien... mais ca ne veut pas fonctionner.... 

J'ai pourtant suivit les instruction de votre site.... 

J'ai aussi édité le hostconfig.... avec le nom d'hote que j'ai mis chez dyndns.... Faut-il encore faire quelques chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

C'est peut-être là le problème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben c est un gros problème même, vu que toutes les boites local seront dirigée vers ton nom deffini dans le fichier host... Donc si tu n'en met pas ou tu utilises un nom non valide c est sur que ca va pas fonctionner... Très franchement je vois mal comment faire sans posséder de nom de domaine...

faut donner un coup d oeil chez les mignons de mosx.net y ont un tutorial pour le "faire" théoriquement sans nom de domaine...

Chez moi ca fonctionne car j ai mon propre nom de domaine hebergé sur la machine en plus,... Donc correspondence avec un site et les boites... 

Seul truc ke j ai fait differement du turorial à Nico c est de mettre comme adresse de routeur mon adresse ip,...

Bref... C est pas chose simple


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Plus qu'à attendre que Florent arrive...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

boom.... me voula...

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
c'est devenu un spécialiste en la matière. 
...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca ca se discute par contre...

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Et je crois qu'il en a bien chié d'ailleurs    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca je confirme...

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Mais sans plus attendre, voici Florent, le sendmailer    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

&lt;mosx.net&gt;
Ben heuuu ca marche chez moi allez vous faire foutre quoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le reste j m'en tappe na !
&lt;/mosx.net&gt;

Mais plus sérieusement je le rédis, sans DNS j en ai aucune idée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 juin 2002 : message édité par Florent]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

C'est peut-être là le problème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Au pire tu me créais un compte sur ta machine et je viens juste donner un coup d'oeil en SSH...


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2002)

en commande shell, comment envoi-t-on une pièce jointe avec sendmail ?


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Ben c est un gros problème même, vu que toutes les boites local seront dirigée vers ton nom deffini dans le fichier host... Donc si tu n'en met pas ou tu utilises un nom non valide c est sur que ca va pas fonctionner... Très franchement je vois mal comment faire sans posséder de nom de domaine...

faut donner un coup d oeil chez les mignons de mosx.net y ont un tutorial pour le "faire" théoriquement sans nom de domaine...

Chez moi ca fonctionne car j ai mon propre nom de domaine hebergé sur la machine en plus,... Donc correspondence avec un site et les boites... 

Seul truc ke j ai fait differement du turorial à Nico c est de mettre comme adresse de routeur mon adresse ip,...

Bref... C est pas chose simple   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai un nom de domaine qui m'appartient tu crois que cela devrait marcher ??? je dois juste mettre le nom de domaine ds le fichier hostconfig du genre monsite.ch et cela devrait marcher ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

Si tu es chez Urbanet tu dois un nom de domaine du genre xxx.urbanet.ch, chez moi par exemple c est fully-32.urbanet.ch ou un truc du genre... Et en utilisant ca dans le sendmail ca fonctionne (sous mandrake 8.2) donc je vois pas pourquoi tu n aurais pas une adresse similaire,... Et je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi ca ne fonctionnerait pas sous mac os x.


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Mais plus sérieusement je le rédis, sans DNS j en ai aucune idée<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il suffit d'ouvrit un compte (gratuit) chez dyndns.org. Ils établissent la correspondance entre une adresse IP et un nom de domaine.

Par exemple tu peux choisir que castor_junior.dyndns.org pointe sur ta machine. Tu mets alors castor_junior.dyndns.org dans /etc/hostconfig et dans /etc/mail/local-host-names, et tu seras atteignable à l'adresse florent@castor_junior.dyndns.org


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Si tu es chez Urbanet tu dois un nom de domaine du genre xxx.urbanet.ch, chez moi par exemple c est fully-32.urbanet.ch ou un truc du genre... Et en utilisant ca dans le sendmail ca fonctionne (sous mandrake 8.2) donc je vois pas pourquoi tu n aurais pas une adresse similaire,... Et je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi ca ne fonctionnerait pas sous mac os x.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK je vais essayer ça un de ces 4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

j vois pas l intéret de faire un pop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vu ke la machine ne sera pas toujours allumée... Donc sendmail je veux bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et avec l adresse d urbanet ca fonctionne


----------



## simon (13 Juillet 2002)

Je crois que l'autre problème que j'ai ce que je suis derrière ma borne Airport et donc y doit ce mélanger les pinceau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2002)

Dans le cas du POP oui il faut que tu la routes,... Mais dans le cas du sendmail ca dérrage pas du tout,...

C'est pas un système de lopette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2002)

Ca peut être pratique d'avoir son propre serveur mail, par exemple pour dans une baie.
je dis pas que c'est courant mais bon, le XServer est bien prevu pour ca apres tout.

Comment tu fais pour te connecter au compte pop apres? ton log et pass de cession ?


----------

